# Whats my 508 doing at night?



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

I admit it. I'm a newbie. I've been on Dish for a little over a week. I'm enjoying reading the forums here and I have searched the forums for an answer to my question. I have noticed that every morning when I get up the green power light is on. I know I turned it off the night before. But sure enough when I check it the next morning its back on. Its not recording and I have the latest P166 loaded so I know its not upgrading. Does the silly thing stay on after downloading the EPG at night? I love the thing to death but it worries me when I find it on in the morning. It makes me wonder what its been doing all night. And, who has it been fraternizing with? 

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

All the recievers secretly stay on. If I turn off the power on my 6000, it goes quite for about 10 seconds, then you hear the fan start back up as it powers up. It keeps the screen black but it stays connected to the satellite feed in case there is an update.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have an auto-tune or reminder programmed in?


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

I have a couple of PVR events programmed but no auto-tune or reminders. 

I knew that the receivers stayed on but I thought it 'appeared' to be off because the power light would be off. I would like for the hard drive to spin down when it is off but have enough power on to run the logic and so when a PVR event would fire it would bring up the hard drive and then power on and record the show.

I have nothing programmed in overnight but it appears to turn on the green power light for some reason. Although this morning I checked it and the light was still out. I think its just toying with me. ;o)

Mike


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

That is just one of the odd quirks with the 501/508 which I've noticed since the very beginning. No idea why it does this sometimes, but I see it on my two 501s from time to time for whatever reasons.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.... have you tried changing the UHF remote address to something other than the default of "1"?


----------



## JohnRyan (Sep 13, 2002)

I have also found that the 508 is on in the morning, when I know I've turned the little darling off. I'm presuming that it doesn't really hurt it any if it gets left on all of the time??? I realize it has a hard drive, but my computer has a hard too and it's on 24/7 (practically). 

If it should be powered off, let me know.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You need to power it off (actually, put it in standby) in order to get the latest guide updates.


----------



## JohnRyan (Sep 13, 2002)

Do I need to read that darn instruction book after all???

Okay, how does one put it in standby mode vs. powering off?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think you ever really turn off a receiver. What we commonly call turning it off really puts it in standby mode.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I don't think you ever really turn off a receiver. What we commonly call turning it off really puts it in standby mode. *


Sure you can. Taking out the old power cord will ALWAYS do the trick


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I stand corrected. Yet another case of where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, some people pu all their AV equipment on a power strip, and turn on and off the power strip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

I have one 508 and two 501's when I put them in "stand by" they stay off until I turn them on. I think you need to check what an earlier poster suggested, your address code on the UHF remote. A neighbor may be turning his receiver off after you have turned yours off if the second receiver is close enough his off command may become a power on to your receiver. There are 15 possible address codes for DISH's UHF remote so choose another and it may cure "ON" problem.


----------

